# Native-Code mit JBiulder Enterprise



## Guest (10. Apr 2005)

Hi,

wie erstelle ich eine ausführbare exe-Datei mit dem Jbulider. Jedermal wenn ich eine über BUILD erzeuge, ist diese ca. 150kB groß und ich kann sie auf einem System ohne Java nicht ausführen. Ich hätte gerne die VM integriert. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass dies auch geht, die Dateien dann aber ca. 30 MB groß werden... wäre mir egal... hauptsache ausführbar.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Newton


----------



## Roar (10. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie erstelle ich eine ausführbare exe-Datei mit dem Jbulider. Jedermal wenn ich eine über BUILD erzeuge, ist diese ca. 150kB groß und ich kann sie auf einem System ohne Java nicht ausführen. Ich hätte gerne die VM integriert. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass dies auch geht, die Dateien dann aber ca. 30 MB groß werden... wäre mir egal... hauptsache ausführbar.
> 
> ...



schau in die FAQ unter "exe dateien erstellen"
und guck dir jsmooth an


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Apr 2005)

...oder Excelsior JET. :wink:


----------

